# Avengers: Age of Ultron startet morgen - aber nicht überall



## SiScho (22. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Age of Ultron startet morgen - aber nicht überall* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Avengers: Age of Ultron startet morgen - aber nicht überall


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. April 2015)

Also ich bezweifele, dass der Protest was bringt. Disney ist auf die kleinen Kinos nicht angewiesen. Warum nicht den Aufpreis an die Kunden weitergeben?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. April 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Warum nicht den Aufpreis an die Kunden weitergeben?



Irgendwann ist auch beim Kunden die Grenze erreicht.
Nicht jedes Kino will bis zum erbrechen seine Preise erhöhen.


----------



## kaiser1981 (22. April 2015)

Vor allem wollen die Kunden keine Preiserhöhungen. Disney sollte das wieder anpassen, damit die kleinen Kinos nicht alle kaputt gehen.


----------



## Restless27 (22. April 2015)

Na weil ein Film mit Überlänge und dem 3D Käse (schätze mal trifft beides zu in diesem Fall) schon mehr kostet. Rechenbeispiel: Die Karte geschäzt ~11€, ne Cola und Popcorn zusammen ~6€ (im Kino unseres Vertrauens), das mal zwei. Weil die Holde sicher auch mitkommt. Plus (in unserem Fall) gut 20km zu fahren einen Weg macht ---> rund 38€. Na dafür kann ich auch knapp ein halbes Jahr warten, kauf dann die BR ohne diesen 3D Mist, bestelle zwei leckere Pizzen, und dann schauen wir ihn uns daheim mit 7.1 DTS Master HD hast du nicht gesehn...an. Macht dann ca. 29€ aus.
Wenn die Preise jetzt also angezogen werden kommen zu meinen 38€ sicher noch 1-2 € dazu.


----------



## MichaelG (22. April 2015)

Nix gegen 3D. Wenn die Version verfügbar ist und 3D sich lohnt (Gravity, Star Trek Into Darkness) hol ich mir die 3D-Fassung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. April 2015)

Wiederholen die wieder dieselbe Taktik wie seinerzeit mit *Sin City* (damals noch unter Buena Vista)? Die lernen auch nicht dazu.


----------



## luki0710 (22. April 2015)

Restless27 schrieb:


> Na weil ein Film mit Überlänge und dem 3D Käse (schätze mal trifft beides zu in diesem Fall) schon mehr kostet. Rechenbeispiel: Die Karte geschäzt ~11€, ne Cola und Popcorn zusammen ~6€ (im Kino unseres Vertrauens), das mal zwei. Weil die Holde sicher auch mitkommt. Plus (in unserem Fall) gut 20km zu fahren einen Weg macht ---> rund 38€. Na dafür kann ich auch knapp ein halbes Jahr warten, kauf dann die BR ohne diesen 3D Mist, bestelle zwei leckere Pizzen, und dann schauen wir ihn uns daheim mit 7.1 DTS Master HD hast du nicht gesehn...an. Macht dann ca. 29€ aus.
> Wenn die Preise jetzt also angezogen werden kommen zu meinen 38€ sicher noch 1-2 € dazu.



Ich zahle für ein Film zwischen 5-8 Euronen  + Natschos + Cola 5,50€. 
Ist halt ein Privatkino


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Ich zahle für ein Film zwischen 5-8 Euronen (KEIN Kino Tag) + Natschos + Cola 5,50€.
> Ist halt ein Privatkino


 Du redest jetzt von zu Hause mit "Privatkino", oder wie meinst du das? ^^ Die Preise sind nämlich günstig, vor allem für den Eintritt. Bei Essen/Trinken wird ja immer kräftig Umsatz gemacht... 

@Wut-Gamer: die wollen ja mehr PROZENTE, d.h. wenn das Kino den Preis erhöht, verdient der Verleih noch mehr mit. Zudem müsste man den Preis quasi doppelt erhöhen: mal angenommen, es "fehlt" dem kleineren Kino 0,5€, wenn es wie gewohnt nur 6€ verlangt. Wenn es die 50 Cent wieder reinholen will, müsste es den Preis um MINDESTENS 1€ erhöhen, weil der Verleih nämlich etwas über 50% haben will....   und so oder so wäre das halt auch ein "Signal" an den Verleih, wenn man das einfach schluckt. Sicher wird ein Gast "mal" nen Euro mehr ausgeben, aber auf Dauer würde das immer weitergehen, und der Zuschauer ist dann der Dumme.


----------



## luki0710 (22. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du redest jetzt von zu Hause mit "Privatkino", oder wie meinst du das? ^^ Die Preise sind nämlich günstig, vor allem für den Eintritt.


Privat = keine Kette wie Cinemaxx usw. 





Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Preise sind nämlich günstig, vor allem für den Eintritt.


Schau selbst : http://www.beluga-kino.de/index.php?show=week&targetkino=staticseite&US=751


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Schau selbst : Kino in Quickborn: Beluga Kino mit Kinoprogramm, Infos rund ums Kino und die Filme, Filmtrailern und vielem mehr.


  ja eben, die sind günstig - bei Dir hörte sich da so an, als seien die teuer, so nach dem Motto "naja, private Kinos sind halt teuer..."     Hier in Köln gibt es nämlich so "private" Kinos, die sind dann entweder Programmkinos für Filme "mit Anspruch" oder Edelkinos mit Riesensesseln für jeden Gast und dafür dann auch rel. hohe Preise


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2015)

Laut den Radio-Nachrichten heute morgen sollen es nun gar 700 Kinos sein. Das wird die Besucherzahlen ordentlich drücken. [emoji57]


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2015)

Versteh ich das richtig ... die Betreiber 'heulen' wg. max. 6% weniger Beteiligung am Umsatz? 

Natürlich ist weniger Umsatz, und damit Gewinn, schlecht und natürlich kann ich den Protest verstehen, damit dies nicht Schule macht bei anderen Verleihern. Aber 6% weniger Umsatz von Summe X ist immer noch deutlich besser als keinen Umsatz zu generieren.


----------



## HNRGargamel (23. April 2015)

Prizipiell hast du Recht, allerdings ist dies in diesem Fall eher ein symbolischer Protest. Man will einfach zeigen, dass man diese Politik so nicht hinnimmt und will damit anderen Nachzüglern bereits jetzt abschrecken, welche sonst wahrscheinlich sofort nachgezogen hätten, wenn sie ihren Gewinn so problemlos um 6% hätten steigern können. Ob es im Endeffekt etwas bringt, wird sich zeigen, aber ich kann den Ansatz zumindest verstehen und finde ich ihn grundsätzlich auch in Ordnung.

Außerdem würde auch niemand von uns gerne sehen, wenn plötzlich 6% vom Gehalt gestrichen werden würden...


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2015)

Das Beispiel mit dem Gehalt find ich eher suboptimal, denn bei diesem Film hier wäre es durchaus möglich, deutlich mehr Umsatz zu generieren als es mit anderen Filmen möglich ist.

Aber selbst wenn es ums Prinzip geht ... meinst du in der Wirtschaft, vorallem Handwerk, ist es anders? Du hast hier meistens Verträge über drei Jahre und garantierst, als Handwerker, gleichbleibende Preise gg.über deinem Auftraggeber. In diesen drei Jahren steigen allerdings die Materialpreise stetig, z.B. Vaillant erhöht jedes Jahr die Preise um 2-3%.

Das nur mal als Beispiel, warum ich nicht wirklich Mitleid bei solchen Themen habe ...


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Laut den Radio-Nachrichten heute morgen sollen es nun gar 700 Kinos sein. Das wird die Besucherzahlen ordentlich drücken. [emoji57]



Naja dazu müsste man die Kartenverkäufe der kleinen kinos kennen wenn die nur einen Kinosaal mit bis zu 70 Plätze haben fällt es nicht auf weil in die grossen Kinos die zu einer bestimmten Kette gehören passen in den kleinsten Kinosaal von denen doppelt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2015)

Frech ist es aber schon was Disney da abzieht. Vor 3 Jahren hatte man sowas auch nicht für nötig gefunden als der erste Film erschien.

Film Nr. 2 wird so oder so wieder ein Milliarden-Hit, wozu die Kinobetreiber nun mit sowas gängeln? Ist doch nur schlechte Werbung.


----------



## Chemenu (23. April 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Ich zahle für ein Film zwischen 5-8 Euronen ...


Ich darf 13,50 EUR für eine Karte von Avengers löhnen.


----------



## Fimbul (23. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber 6% weniger Umsatz von Summe X ist immer noch deutlich besser als keinen Umsatz zu generieren.



Die Aussage wirkt naheliegend, ist betriebswirtschaftlich allerdings nicht immer zwingend richtig.
Sehr überspitzt formuliert könntest Du auch sagen, 1€ Umsatz mit riesigem Aufwand ist besser als gar kein Umsatz. Realistisch kannst Du die Zeit allerdings effektiver nutzen, Kosten sparen oder versuchen anderwertig Umsatz oder sonstigen Mehrwert zu generieren. 
Diese Strategie des bewußten Umsatzverzichts fahren zB viele hochpreisige Anbieter von "Luxusprodukten" wie Apple oder Harrods,

Man muß nicht "jede Krot schlucken", wie man so schön sagt. Wie das nun im Fall der jeweiligen Kinos ausschaut, werden sich die Betreiber hoffentlich gut durchgerechnet haben.


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2015)

Das stimmt natürlich, aber bei so einem Blockbuster wie eben Avengers kann man davon ausgehen, dass man mit diesem Film sein Kino besser füllen kann als mit irgend einem Indiefilm.


----------



## Fimbul (23. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich, aber bei so einem Blockbuster wie eben Avengers kann man davon ausgehen, dass man mit diesem Film sein Kino besser füllen kann als mit irgend einem Indiefilm.



Schon klar. 
Ist natürlich eine Gratwanderung wo versucht wird, einem Trend entgegenzuwirken. Läßt Dus Dir gefallen, ziehen andere Großeanbieter bald nach. Aus dem vermeintlich einmaligen Umsatzvezicht geht potentiell ne Lawine los und Dir bricht der Umsatz auf einmal von allen Seiten weg. 

Wenn ich an zukünftige Disney-Blockbuster wie dem Star Wars Franchise denke, lehnen sich die Kinobetreiber natürlich schon SEHR weit aus dem Fenster.


----------



## HNRGargamel (23. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn es ums Prinzip geht ... meinst du in der Wirtschaft, vorallem Handwerk, ist es anders? Du hast hier meistens Verträge über drei Jahre und garantierst, als Handwerker, gleichbleibende Preise gg.über deinem Auftraggeber. In diesen drei Jahren steigen allerdings die Materialpreise stetig, z.B. Vaillant erhöht jedes Jahr die Preise um 2-3%.



Heißt das, dass man sich von Großkonzernen alles gefallen lassen muss, weil es normal ist, dass Konzerne Mittelständler ausquetscht bis Schwitzwasser kommt? 
Das Problem ist doch, dass es ja nicht nur um Avengers geht, sondern um alle Filme von Disney. Außerdem, wie oben erwähnt, werden sicherlich andere Konzerne nachziehen, wenn Disney das so problemlos durchziehen kann. Wieso auch nicht? Würde ich als Wirtschaftsunternehmen dann auch tun. Doch langfristig gesehen, kann sowas nicht funktionieren, denn die Betreiber müssen irgendwann den "Gewinnausfall" ausgleichen und legt es auf die Kunden um, aber diese sind auch nicht bereit jeden Preis zu zahlen. Dh irgendwann kippt für alle Beteiligten die ganze Sache. Konzerne müssen irgendwann auch mal erkennen, dass die Grenzen teilweise schon überschritten sind. Die Kinobetreiber sind die, die für Disney an der Front stehen und das Geld reinholen (Merchandising usw. mal ausgeschlossen, aber auch das läuft nur gut, wenn der Film gut ist und gesehen wird).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2015)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass man sich von Großkonzernen alles gefallen lassen muss, weil es normal ist, dass Konzerne Mittelständler ausquetscht bis Schwitzwasser kommt?
> Das Problem ist doch, dass es ja nicht nur um Avengers geht, sondern um alle Filme von Disney. Außerdem, wie oben erwähnt, werden sicherlich andere Konzerne nachziehen, wenn Disney das so problemlos durchziehen kann. Wieso auch nicht? Würde ich als Wirtschaftsunternehmen dann auch tun. Doch langfristig gesehen, kann sowas nicht funktionieren, denn die Betreiber müssen irgendwann den "Gewinnausfall" ausgleichen und legt es auf die Kunden um, aber diese sind auch nicht bereit jeden Preis zu zahlen. Dh irgendwann kippt für alle Beteiligten die ganze Sache. Konzerne müssen irgendwann auch mal erkennen, dass die Grenzen teilweise schon überschritten sind. Die Kinobetreiber sind die, die für Disney an der Front stehen und das Geld reinholen (Merchandising usw. mal ausgeschlossen, aber auch das läuft nur gut, wenn der Film gut ist und gesehen wird).



Eben. Am Ende gewinnt nämlich keiner dabei. Die Kunden meiden die Kinos, die Kinobetreiber holen weniger rein und der Großkonzern wundert sich dass die Zahlen trotz Hype nicht besser, sondern schlechter werden.


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2015)

slb79 ... du hast aber schon verstanden, was das eigentliche Problem ist, oder? 

Bislang gab es eine Staffelung, wer wieviel an den Verleiher bezahlen muss ... Multiplexkinos, die wohl unbestritten am meisten Umsatz generieren, zahlen seit jeher 53%. Lediglich kleinere Kinos wurden bislang etwas besser gestellt, um eben mit diesen Multiplexkinos mithalten zu können, z.B. um die Eintrittspreise zu senken etc.pp.

D.h. wenn sich kleine Kinos dem Film verweigern, was absolut in Ordnung ist, wird vom Gesamtumsatz aber nicht wirklich viel fehlen ... denn ich behaupte, die großen Kinoketten machen 90-95% am Gesamtumsatz aus, verweigern sich die kleinen Kinos, gehen die potentiellen Kunden eben zu den großen Multiplexkinos.

Die Kunden, die sich wirklich verweigern & den Film boykottieren, wird man wohl an einer Hand abzählen können.


----------



## Exar-K (23. April 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich darf 13,50 EUR für eine Karte von Avengers löhnen.


Hier liegen die (max.) Preise auch so bei 13-15€.
Aber ist natürlich klar, dass die Tickets in Großstädten teurer sind als in irgendeinem Kuhdorf.


----------



## schokoeis (23. April 2015)

Das Problem ist, das die kleinen Kinos günstiger sein müssen. Wenn ich in beiden 13 Euro für nen Film zahle, gehe ich natürlich in das große Kino mit neuster Technik / ATMOS / Riesenleinwand und nicht in ein kleines mit nicht so aktueller Technik.


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2015)

Rab, du vergisst dabei vielleicht ein wenig, dass die Betreiber von dem Umsatz ja auch einen Haufen Fixkosten zu zahlen haben, so dass 5-6% weniger an Einnahmen schon viel ausmachen kann. Zudem haben die auch nicht die Gewinnspannen wie bei (gefragten) Dienstleistern, bei denen hauptsächlich die reine Manpower als Kostenfaktor dasteht. Und selbst wenn: was würdest du denn sagen, wenn für Deine Firma plötzlich der Staat vom Umsatz 5-6% mehr abhaben will? ^^

Dazu kommt, dass die kleinen Kinos grad über Blockbuster sicher auch einige andere Filme indirekt "subventionieren" - die Einnahmen von Blockbustern sind da besonders wichtig, um auch andere Filme zeigen zu können, die vlt nicht immer ganz kostendeckend sind, aber gezeigt werden MÜSSEN, damit man ein insgesamt attraktives Produktportfolio hat. Da schmerzt es gerade dort sehr, wenn da nochmal 5-6% fehlen.

Und damit man nicht durch höhere Preise die Leute verärgert, stellt man sich da halt quer. Und wegen "an einer Hand abzählen": als Berliner hast du gut reden - was meinst du, wie viele Leute es gibt, die kein großes Kino in der Nähe haben - vor allem Jugendliche???


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2015)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das die kleinen Kinos günstiger sein müssen. Wenn ich in beiden 13 Euro für nen Film zahle, gehe ich natürlich in das große Kino mit neuster Technik / ATMOS / Riesenleinwand und nicht in ein kleines mit nicht so aktueller Technik.


Genau diese Relation muss schon bedacht werden. Kann ja nicht sein dass ein einfacher Betreiber der bewusst kein 3D-Schnick-Schnack o.ä. einsetzt oder nicht so riesig wie CineStar und Co. ist zu denselben Leihkonditionen gezwungen wird wie eine Kino-Großkette.

Vor allem hat Disney die bestehenden Verträge mal so eben einseitig gekündigt ohne mit den Betreibern neu zu verhandeln. Das alles natürlich pünktlich zum bevorstehenden Start des Avengers-Films.

Ich habe das Glück im Umkreis von 30 km mehrere Kinos aufsuchen zu können Bei den bekannten Großkinos zahle ich für einen Film mit ner Durchschnittsdauer von 2 Stunden locker 11-12 Euro, beim einfachen Mann sind es etwa 8 Euro. Der Saal ist etwas kleiner und das Kino an und für sich in einem Altbau untergebracht, aber ansonsten fehlt mir dort persönlich nix. Und der Preisunterschied für Getränke und Snacks ist ebenfalls gewaltig.

Für einen normalen Kinobesuch bald 15 Euro pro Person oder mehr auszugeben... Sehe ich irgendwo auch nicht ein.


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Rab, du vergisst dabei vielleicht ein wenig, dass die Betreiber von dem Umsatz ja auch einen Haufen Fixkosten zu zahlen haben, so dass 5-6% weniger an Einnahmen schon viel ausmachen kann. Zudem haben die auch nicht die Gewinnspannen wie bei (gefragten) Dienstleistern, bei denen hauptsächlich die reine Manpower als Kostenfaktor dasteht. Und selbst wenn: was würdest du denn sagen, wenn für Deine Firma plötzlich der Staat vom Umsatz 5-6% mehr abhaben will? ^^


Selbstverständlich hab ich das nicht vergessen, kannst du in meinen obigen Beiträgen eigentlich herauslesen ... natürlich ist mir klar, dass 5-6% weniger Umsatz von einem Betrag X schwer wiegen können, nur gerade bei so einem Blockbuster dürfte der Betrag nicht X sein, sondern wohl eher X + Y%.

D.h. du führst zwar mehr ab, verdienst aber auch mehr.

Jedenfalls bei diesem Film ....



> Und damit man nicht durch höhere Preise die Leute verärgert, stellt man sich da halt quer. Und wegen "an einer Hand abzählen": als Berliner hast du gut reden - was meinst du, wie viele Leute es gibt, die kein großes Kino in der Nähe haben - vor allem Jugendliche???


Keine Ahnung ...


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hab ich das nicht vergessen, kannst du in meinen obigen Beiträgen eigentlich herauslesen ... natürlich ist mir klar, dass 5-6% weniger Umsatz von einem Betrag X schwer wiegen können, nur gerade bei so einem Blockbuster dürfte der Betrag nicht X sein, sondern wohl eher X + Y%.
> 
> D.h. du führst zwar mehr ab, verdienst aber auch mehr.


 Jein. Klar kommen bei so einem Film mehr als bei "Die albanische Ziege - ein Epos in 3 Bildern"...   aber die "Blockbuster" sind halt die wichtigste Einnahmequelle, auf die man sich sehr stützt, um auch die evlt. Verluste für andere Filme zu kompensieren, die man aber trotzdem zeigen "muss", damit man eine gewisse Vielfalt bietet.  Und Vielfalt ist wichtig, auch um in der Region sich einen Namen zu machen und Stammkunden zu gewinnen. Daher ist das eben nicht ganz so einfach quasi zu sagen, dass die Kinos ja an den Blockbustern insgesamt trotz der höheren Abgabe mehr verdienen, also auch mehr abgeben könnten. 

Aber trotzdem denke ich, dass es an sich nicht wirklich existenzbedrohende Dinge sind, sondern es eher um eine symbolische Aktion geht, dass man ein quasi ungeschriebenes Gesetz verletzt und vlt LANGFRISTIG einen noch größeren Nachteil in der Konkurrenz zu den großen Kinos einfährt.


----------



## Loosa (23. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht sein dass ein einfacher Betreiber der bewusst kein 3D-Schnick-Schnack o.ä. einsetzt oder nicht so riesig wie CineStar und Co. ist zu denselben Leihkonditionen gezwungen wird wie eine Kino-Großkette.



Normalerweise ist es aber doch so, dass ein Großkonzern bessere Konditionen bekommt als kleine Konkurrenten. Da könnte man genauso verlangen, dass der Tante Emma Laden günstigere Einkaufspreise bekommen muss als Aldi. Weil sonst geht doch jeder zu Aldi.

Dass es im Kinobetrieb bisher genau andersherum lief finde ich schon etwas ungewöhnlich. 

Warum Disney ausgerechnet jetzt verlangt, dass alle denselben Satz zahlen sollen weiß ich nicht. Oder ob das wirklich vollkommen ohne Vorzeichen kam. Aber wenn kleine Kinos erwünscht sind um flächendeckende Unterhaltung bieten zu können, dann fände ich das eher einen Fall für (Kultur-)Subventionen und nicht die Verantwortung der Verleiher.
Der ist nur verpflichtet auf seinen eigenen Kosten-/Nutzenfaktor zu schauen.

Was jetzt nicht heißt, dass ich das gut finde. Aber neu isses nu auch nicht.


----------



## Exar-K (25. April 2015)

So, wir haben heute 15€ pro Ticket bezahlt.
Kann das jemand toppen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. April 2015)

Soviel würd ich ja dann nicht mal für die blauray zahlen. Aber: Filmkritik bitte


----------



## Exar-K (25. April 2015)

Macht Spass und ist ein guter Film, aber kommt an den ersten Teil nicht ran.
Hat nicht soviel Humor und die Geschichte ist nicht besonders spannend.
Für eine launige Effektorgie mit gelegentlichen Lachern reicht es aber allemal.

Mir fehlte auch ein wenig der amüsante Konflikt des "Zusammenfindens" aus Teil 1.
Was aber logischerweise im Nachfolger nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2015)

3 Stunden Extendet Cut auf Bluray/DVD angekündigt mit alternativen Ende



Spoiler






> Alternatives Ende zeigt wie Hulk ins Weltall fliegt und dort die Guardians of Galaxy trifft was nach Guardians Teil 2 passiert und könnte Anspielung auf "Planet Hulk" werden


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2015)

Wynn ... gewöhn dir doch mal bitte die Nutzung der Spoiler Funktion an.


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> So, wir haben heute 15€ pro Ticket bezahlt.
> Kann das jemand toppen?


Kein Problem ... 


IMAX 3D Erwachsener - Premium Loge
15,50 €


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wynn ... gewöhn dir doch mal bitte die Nutzung der Spoiler Funktion an.



Bei mir wird ein Spoiler angezeigt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luki0710 (26. April 2015)

In der App nicht :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eruanne (26. April 2015)

Also ich warte lieber darauf, dass der Film im TV läuft oder auf DVD raus ist. Kino ist mir in den letzten jahren eh schon viel zu teuer geworden so dass ich nur noch selten hingehe. Und jetzt 30 Euro für einen Kinoabend ausgeben bei dem man vllt. noch einen schlechten Platzt abbekommt und nervende Leute im Saal hat? Neee dann lieber auf Heimkino warten.


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> In der App nicht :



Dann ist das Problem bei PC GAMES nicht bei mir 

Tut mir leid Rabowke - habe einen Tread für den Fehler eröffnet


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Bei mir wird ein Spoiler angezeigt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ... weil ich es editiert habe! 

Das sind leider meine Pflichten als Moderator, Problem dabei: ich wurde eben selbst gespoilert.


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2015)

ich habe es aber gestern in einen spoiler tag gesetzt 

ich war ja extra auf erweitert gegangen und habe dann erst auf zitat gedrückt da kam ein leeres grauses zitat feld obwohl sonst da nur 2x qoute ja kommt und dann habe ich es markiert und spoiler tag gesetzt und dann posting abgeschickt - vieleicht fehler vom browser oder forum das er das spoiler nicht angenommen hat aber ich hatte es im spoiler tag gesetzt


----------

